# Clp?



## Templar (Jul 23, 2006)

I have a question for you experts. I have some CLP that I used to clean my M-16 when I was in the Army a few years ago. Does the stuff go bad after a few years or should it still be ok to use on my HK?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would imagine that you would have to shake it up real good.

But, as gas and other stuff eventually goes bad, I would go buy another bottle if I were U - It's like $3 or so.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Shake it up a little and use it. It will work just fine. I bought some in a yard sale deal that was more than a few years old and it was fine.


----------

